# Info about the Noreve K2 case



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all!  I spoke w/somebody at Noreve about their upcoming case for the K2.  Here is what I found out:

No hinges.  The K2 will slide in (from the spine side) on two 'rails' - one each top and bottom.  I asked it there would be an opening for the power cord on the bottom rail and was told there will be.  Lots of small pockets on the left interior for ID, papers, etc.  He said this will be similar to the interior pockets in their current travel wallet.  He told me they are very excited about this product and that, in their opinion, it will be much better than their case for the K1.  The price will be $10-$15 more than the price for the K1 cover.  I really hope I like it because this is the cover I *hope* to get for my K2.

If you are interested you can sign up on their website to be contacted when the K2 covers are available.  He indicated they will be available to order starting March 18th.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you. I think I want to get an orange cover from them. I got a cover for my ipod touch and was very impressed with the quality.

Here's the link for the sign-up:
http://www.noreveusa.com/product_info.php?products_id=2232


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I noticed on the website the price has jumped from $59 to $65 for the k1 cases so if this will be $15 more its a bit too pricey.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Thank you. I think I want to get an orange cover from them. I got a cover for my ipod touch and was very impressed with the quality.
> 
> Here's the link for the sign-up:
> http://www.noreveusa.com/product_info.php?products_id=2232


Like you, I bought the Amazon cover to 'tide me over' until the Noreve comes out. Well, I am about to be on my third Amazon cover (it will be here tomorrow) after having two defective ones (one had bubbles in the leather, one had a bad spine) so I hope the Noreve is what I am expectiing. I have a feeling this third Amazon cover will be going back, too. Also thinking about an Oberon.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

hmm. i am really interestred to see it, and it is the cover I want from an aesthetic point of view. I wonder what mechanism they will have to keep the kindle from sliding right back out.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

modkindle said:


> hmm. i am really interestred to see it, and it is the cover I want from an aesthetic point of view. I wonder what mechanism they will have to keep the kindle from sliding right back out.


If it's anything like the case I have for my ipod, it's a snug enough fit that it won't slide out. There's also a small tab to keep it from sliding out the other side


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

gwen10 said:


> Like you, I bought the Amazon cover to 'tide me over' until the Noreve comes out. Well, I am about to be on my third Amazon cover (it will be here tomorrow) after having two defective ones (one had bubbles in the leather, one had a bad spine) so I hope the Noreve is what I am expectiing. I have a feeling this third Amazon cover will be going back, too. Also thinking about an Oberon.


Sounds like me. I had a amazon cover and I noticed the glue was coming up on the spine and it caused it to be dificult to latch the top hinge so I had them replace that. The replacement has something funky going on with the spine so I give up. Like the hinge system but the cover still has some problems. I have a cole haan grain saddle cover that I love anyway. I only would be interested in this one because I really want a blue cover as well and m-edge cases don't interest me. I think they are too bulky and have way to much spine so I am looking forward to seeing the design.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> Sounds like me. I had a amazon cover and I noticed the glue was coming up on the spine and it caused it to be dificult to latch the top hinge so I had them replace that. The replacement has something funky going on with the spine so I give up. Like the hinge system but the cover still has some problems. I have a cole haan grain saddle cover that I love anyway. I only would be interested in this one because I really want a blue cover as well and m-edge cases don't interest me. I think they are too bulky and have way to much spine so I am looking forward to seeing the design.


Lisa, would you say the Cole Haan cover is the same size as the Amazon cover?


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes, about the same maybe a little thinner actually. I would say its an ounce lighter also but thats just guessing. Feels a bit lighter though.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I know we've all been buzzing about the fabulous Oberon covers, but tomorrow is the day Noreve is supposed to unveil the K2 cover...


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Really?! The same day my Oberon arrives! Oh, I can't wait to check it out -- another option!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a new coupon code for Noreve USA

*NewColors = 15% off*

offer expires April 15th


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have a new coupon code for Noreve USA
> 
> *NewColors = 15% off*
> 
> offer expires April 15th


Thanks Luv! Hopefully the case will be great and we will all get a chance to use it!


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have a new coupon code for Noreve USA
> 
> *NewColors = 15% off*
> 
> offer expires April 15th


Thanks for sharing! Have been visiting their site since my K2 arrived.....it's a bit like Christmas Eve!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> I know we've all been buzzing about the fabulous Oberon covers, but tomorrow is the day Noreve is supposed to unveil the K2 cover...


 Cool, thanks.


----------



## sirsell (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks nice, thanks for the info!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Where are they?? I thought the grand unveiling was today but I don't see them anywhere.  Someone post a link if/when they're up.  Thanks!!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

kari said:


> Where are they?? I thought the grand unveiling was today but I don't see them anywhere. Someone post a link if/when they're up. Thanks!!


Not on the site yet, I signed up to receive an email when the product available so I'll definitely post after I get it.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> Not on the site yet, I signed up to receive an email when the product available so I'll definitely post after I get it.


I signed up for that too actually and haven't received anything yet. Maybe it won't be today after all.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> I only would be interested in this one because I really want a blue cover as well and m-edge cases don't interest me. I think they are too bulky and have way to much spine so I am looking forward to seeing the design.


I too want a blue case and the Sapphire m-edge color is just right, but I too am avoiding it due to the bulky spine. I even ordered one for my K1 a while back and returned it for that very reason. The Amazon cover is working well for my K2, but I still would prefer something in blue (a teal shade if possible), so I'm waiting to see what the Noreve looks like.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Jimi said:


> I too want a blue case and the Sapphire m-edge color is just right, but I too am avoiding it due to the bulky spine. I even ordered one for my K1 a while back and returned it for that very reason. The Amazon cover is working well for my K2, but I still would prefer something in blue (a teal shade if possible), so I'm waiting to see what the Noreve looks like.


M-edge may be working on a 'slimmed down' verson of their cover without room for the light. They responded to a customer email saying they may have this version available in April. Just fyi.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

Gwen: That would be wonderful! Thanks for the info.


----------

